# EU law. Spanish healthcare & legal aid.



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the full sp on spanish legal aid law.

European Commission - European Judicial Network - Legal aid - Spain

You can also click on country flags on the right & see other eu country legal aid law.


This is spanish social security rights , including ,employment , healthcare,maternity/paternity,sickness, o.a.p's. etc; 
Did you know you can receive a spanish non-contributory pension if you have no income ?

http://ec.europa.eu/employment_soci...U/Your social security rights in Spain_en.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> This is the full sp on spanish legal aid law.
> 
> European Commission - European Judicial Network - Legal aid - Spain
> 
> ...


no I didn't know that!!


I'm going to copy that to the 'useful' sticky if that's OK with you


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> This is the full sp on spanish legal aid law.
> 
> European Commission - European Judicial Network - Legal aid - Spain
> 
> ...




Great Info.....thanks for that


----------

